# Nostaa kissa pöydälle englanniksi?



## hildegardluna

Heippa, tietäiskö joku jonkun englanninkielisen sanonnan, joka tarkoittaa täysin samaa kuin "nostaa kissa pöydälle"? Joku ehdotti "open a can of worms" ja "throw the cat amongst pigeons", mutta ne tarkoittavat jotain vähän erilaista. Kiitoksia etukäteen avusta 

--------------------------------(English)------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone know an English proverb which is equal in meaning to "nostaa kissa pöydälle" (so a proverb for starting to talk about something unpleasant or difficult)? Someone suggested "open a can of worms" and "throw the cat amongst pigeons", but they don't mean the exact same thing. Thanks in advance


----------



## akana

Ei ole täysin samaa, mutta _"elephant in the room"_ voitaisiin vääntää sopivaksi lauseeksi:

_"Nobody wanted to talk about the elephant in the room."_

Tämä kuitenkin tarkoittaa aihetta, josta kaikki tietää, mutta josta kukaan ei halua puhua.

Miten _"open a can of worms"_ eroaa mielestäsi suomalaisesta fraasista? Minun mielestäni se sopii, vaikka sitä käytetään myös toisissa tapauksissa kuin keskusteluissa.

Itse sanoisin vain "bring up a touchy subject."


----------



## Gavril

Sivu "suomisanakirja.fi" selittää ilmaisun niin:



> _Nostaa kissa pöydälle_
> ottaa jokin (vaikea, hankala) asia perusteellisesti pohdittavaksi, keskusteltavaksi.



Itse sanoisin "broach a difficult topic", "bring up a difficult subject", tai jotakin sellaista. Ilmaisu _"_open a can of worms_" _vastaa joissakin yhteyksissä tätä merkitystä, mutta joskus se kuulostaa liian vahvalta.


----------



## hildegardluna

Kiitoksia kaikille! Mullekin kuulosti "open a can of worms" vahvemmalta (ja "uhkaavammalta"), silti epäilin, että se olisi täysin sopivaa. Oletan, että paras vaihtoehto on käyttää vain "bring up a difficult subject" tai samanlaisen ilmaisun. Kiitoksia taas kaikille avusta


----------



## Leipurinen

Itse ehdottaisin ilmaisun 'let the cat out of the bag.' Se on minun mielestä jokseenkin samaa, ja näin ei kadota ilmaisumuoto kun kääntää vain tarkoituksen ('broach a difficult topic' tai muuta). Mitä mieltä?


----------



## Hakro

Minusta on totaalisen turhaa touhua yrittää löytää perinteiselle sanonnalle toisesta kielestä vastaava perinteinen sanonta. Jotkut sanonnat ovat useammille kielille yhteisiä, useimmat eivät.


----------



## Warped

Minusta taas se on joskus hyödyllistä. Esimerkiksi englannin aineissa ja kokeissa on hyvä käyttää vaihtelevia ilmauksia. Myös muissa kirjoitelmissa niitä voi käyttää.


----------



## Gavril

Joka tapauksessa "let the cat out of the bag" ei näytä vastaavan kyseistä suomenkielistä ilmaisua, koska "let the cat out of the bag" tarkoittaa salaisuuden (ei välttämättä epämiellyttävän/järkyttävän salaisuuden) paljastamista. Sen sijaan "nostaa kissa pöydälle" tarkoittaa (löytämäni määritelmän mukaan) asian ottamista puheeksi, siitä välittämättä, onko se tähän asti pidetty salassa vai ei.


----------



## Leipurinen

Gavril said:


> Joka tapauksessa "let the cat out of the bag" ei näytä vastaavan kyseistä suomenkielistä ilmaisua, koska "let the cat out of the bag" tarkoittaa salaisuuden (ei välttämättä epämiellyttävän/järkyttävän salaisuuden) paljastamista. Sen sijaan "nostaa kissa pöydälle" tarkoittaa (löytämäni määritelmän mukaan) asian ottamista puheeksi, siitä välittämättä, onko se tähän asti pidetty salassa vai ei.


OK, myönnetään. Hyvää kun saan enemmän selvää ilmaisun merkityksetsä. Kiitoksia!


----------



## TomiH

How about "lift the cat out of the bag" then ?


----------



## Leipurinen

TomiH said:


> How about "lift the cat out of the bag" then ?


Us native English speakers would probably just assume that you were trying to say the other phrase, but got it wrong. Good try though, though. I like your style!


----------

